# Method of cooking chicken, meat and fish without fat permanently



## Abdullah (Aug 28, 2008)

First meat: 
For the work of meat without fat 
1 - to determine pieces of meat with salt, pepper and spices, lemon juice, onion and garlic 
2 - Put meat in a small container and put it on fire with the addition of a small amount of water with 1 / 2 cups small 
3 - Place the container on fire quiet and all 3 minutes Put small quantity of water if necessary 


Second: chicken 
1 - For the chicken can cut pieces of medium and work sauce and placed on the fire quiet, with the addition of a small amount of water each time as needed 
2 - to put flesh chests with Celery Spicing + (Bakduns Islands to give them a distinctive taste and set fire to quiet with the addition of a small amount of water each time as needed 

Third: Fish 
1 - cleaning the fish and communicate cumin and coriander and lemon juice dry and placed in the shell and put on the fire quiet or baking tomato juice and add salt and pepper <tomato juice here is a substitute for water in case of meat and poultry> and also placed Zada Celery 

I want you to Aquarius on how to work the rice without adding fat because I've tried Aslk rice in water, and the result was, rice paste and bad taste ?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2008)

Abdullah, I think you are over-cooking the rice.  

Another good way to cook rice is in the oven instead of on the cooktop.  Here is a basic recipe:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

1 cup long-grain rice
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 1/2 cups water or chicken broth or even beef broth
You can also add some thyme sprigs, parsley springs, cilantro, or any other herb you like...or no herbs

Heat rice on stove in a little bit of olive oil until slightly brown.  Transfer to baking dish, add other ingredients, stir, cover tightly and cook for 1 hour or until all the liquid has been absorbed.  If the rice is done after 1 hour but some liquid is still there remove cover and bake a bit longer.


----------

